# Shrewsbury



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open is a, triple 2 retired. Order is middle, right long, and flyer short on left of middle retired with honor . Middle thrown right and right thrown left. Very nice marking test.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to land blind :
2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,19,21,22,24,25,26,
27,28,29,30,32,33,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,45,
46,48,49,50


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby placements:

1st: #3. Bo/Mosher
2nd: #14. Arrow/Clark
3rd: #5. Lucky/Clendaniel
4th: #4. Gillie/Montgomery-Bohn

RJ: #13 Sammie/Chisholm

JAMS: 1,2,6,7,10,15


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Open callbacks to 3rd:

2,3,4,6,8,10,11,12,14,17,18,19,21,22,25,26,29,30,32,33,35,36,38,39,40,42,43,46,48,50

Yes, folks .... 30 dogs back to Open waterblind

Good luck to all


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th:

2,3,26,29,38,40,42,43,46,48

10 total


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...well, that took care of the 30 dog thing..yikes.

Congratulations, Mark and "Bo" in the Derby!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news on the Qual?
I have a friend running there
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Judy Chute said:


> ...well, that took care of the 30 dog thing..yikes.


Wow, sure did.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> ...well, that took care of the 30 dog thing..yikes.
> 
> Congratulations, Mark and "Bo" in the Derby!


and also congrats to Mike Coutu!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt cbs to. WB :
1,4,10,14,15,18,22,23,25,26,27
33,34,37,40,43,45,47,48


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> and also congrats to Mike Coutu!!


Mike really thought he had something in Bo, and I guess he was right.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' callbacks to 4th:

1,14,25,26,33,34,43,45,48

9 total

Dog #33 starts ......


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Justin Aimone for his 3Rd in the Am !!!!!
You’re on a nice roll buddy


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations to Paul Brown and Player on the Amateur WIN. Last 3 weeks = 2 Am wins, am 4th and qualified for the 2012 National Amateur. I'm not positive but I believe this puts Paul and Player as the #2 High Point Am dog.

Player's littermate Peace received an Amateur Jam in the same trial.

Great job Paul and Chad....and Player and Peace.

Mike


----------

